# Is there any hope? Twins 1 no HB at 7 weeks FINAL UPDATE



## Sanibel

I didnt realize there was a twins forum as I am new to this site so I wanted to cross post here since maybe one of you have been there done that.

9/14/11 
I feel like I've been on a wild rollercoaster these past few days.
On Friday I had a scan and saw one baby with a heart beat 6w2d.
On Monday I had a little brown spotting and went to get checked out and that is when we saw 2 babies! That was 6w5d. Doctor said the angle was bad and couldnt get a good look to see if the second baby's heart was beating so he sent me for another scan.

That scan was today 7w and there was no cardiac activity for baby A .
Baby B had a hb of 145 and measured 7w.

I'm supposed to follow up with my ob tomorrow morning but I'm devastated.
I was so excited about having twins and now the thought of losing one is killing me. I can't stop crying.



9/15/11
Went in this morning and the doctor wanted to check again for Baby A's heartbeat.
Still nothing though. He said there is a possibility we might see something next week but not likely because anything over 5mm should have a heartbeat. He was very up in the air about everything. He said on one hand, on monday he could barely see the second one and today it was very easily visible and larger. If Baby A was already dead would he be growing?? He went over the possibilities with me: I could start cramping and bleeding and expel Baby B in which that could cause me to lose Baby A or Baby A could survive and I could have a healthy pregnancy or Baby B could be absorbed by my body and be a vanishing twin.

He said that a couple days makes a huge difference and that with twins most the times they are fraternal and I might not have O'd at the same time or implanted at the same time.

I go back in one week to check again....if by then no heartbeat then I'll know for sure that I lost Baby B.

He didnt give me a definite answer or try to give me any false hope...from what I felt from his tone is that Baby B is most likely not viable but there is still a small chance.

Todays u/s: https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l20/angelikii/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_5904.jpg

and for comparison here is monday's u/s: https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l20/angelikii/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_6100.jpg


I keep hoping and praying to god for a miracle


----------



## auntcarrie

Oh, I do hope for the best for you. Please keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun. These early scans are always so frightening, and ambiguous at this early stage. Of course while ever there is a fetal pole, even without hb there is hope. After 6wks a hb is usually visible, but the absence of one can sometimes mean there wasn't a clear enough view on scan. 

I recently had a bad experience with early scanning, and had a slow-growing fetal pole which eventually 'developed' a fleeting hb but sadly never grew beyond 8wks, and lost the hb. You seem to have a baby which is growing between scans which is a good sign, my baby just never really grew at the correct rate from day 1. The growth of the embryo gives a good chance of it being healthy, but there really should be a hb on the next scan. Wishing you all the luck in the world darlin :hugs: xxx


----------



## Alwilan

Thinking of you, sending you big hugs x x 

I suppose it could go either way, but I would have thought the growth was a good thing. I had a scan at 6 weeks and didn't even see the 2nd baby never mind heartbeat. We saw both girls at 8 weeks but were warned twin 2, may be a vanishing twin as it was much smaller. Thankfully her sac and her kept growing, and they were no longer concerned at 12 weeks.
I was told it was unlikely that if I lost twin 2 I would lose twin 1. This was a weird feeling being told this at the time as I'm sure it will be for you to hear.

Wishing you a successful pregnancy x keep us posted 

Post here anytime you are worried and people will reply to you. The ladies on this board got me through those early first few weeks.

Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Sanibel

Thank you so much for your positive thoughts...it really means a lot to me and I feel like I can cling on to a little bit of hope. My next scan will be thursday the 22nd which feels like an eternity away.

I did read in another thread about a woman who did not see one baby's hb at 7weeks and then did at 8 weeks [-o&lt; I keep praying that god will give me the chance to be a mom of twins.


----------



## wishingfor3rd

i see you have posted on one of the threads i started. i totally understand how you feel and have been through the worst two week wait of my life. it is such a hard position to be in because you love these babies from the moment you see them and to think that you may have to mourn the loss of one while being happy the other that is growing is sooo hard to do! but please stay positive and from the sound of it you have nothing to worry about because a baby without a heartbeat would not be growing! when i had my first ultrasound the smaller babys sac was less than half of the bigger one and the dr couldnt even get a measurement of the smaller one and the heartbeat was way lower too and now two weeks later (today) we went in for a recheck and the small baby has caught up and both babies have heartbeats in the 170's! please keep us posted and one week seems like forever but the babies grow sooo much in such a short amount of time! good luck and i will keep you in my prayers!!!


----------



## Cuffy

I don't have any experience I just wanted to wish you well, good luck at your next scan I really hope that little baby continues to grow xx


----------



## tripletsOMG

Unfortunatly I can relate. I am sorry you are stressed and hurt it is a devastating experience but dont give up b/c u need to grow whatever babies (baby) that stays. I had 3 beating hearts at 6wks then by 10wks only 2 the identicalo baby had disappeared. We are at a loss for why but are growing to healthy strong boys now. I kept the faith that the 3rd baby would reappear but I am almost 20wks and no such luck. Keep ur head up hun I am so sorry.


----------



## Sanibel

I thought that the growth would be some good news to cling on to but an u/s tech in one of my other threads said that the embryo could still grow without cardiac activity??

I'm still trying not to give up hope though...I have read a few success stories similar to mine and think I might still have a chance.

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## mamato2more

Make sure you update!


----------



## Sanibel

Tomorrow is the day....so nervous. I think I have a chance.
Please babies...be sticky.


----------



## Wind

I hope you get good news tomorrow!!:hugs:


----------



## Alwilan

Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed x


----------



## Miss MellyG

Good luck tomorrow! 

x


----------



## Sanibel

Thank you all for your positive thoughts .
Unfortunately I lost one baby.. It was much smaller without a heartbeat and the doctor said I was already starting to dissolve it.

The other baby looked perfect and is measuring on track.

While I'm happy to know that one baby is doing great, I'm devastated that I lost the other one. :(


----------



## _Vicky_

So sorry sweetie xxxx big hugs xxx


----------



## booboo42

very sorry to hear about your loss. x


----------



## Cuffy

So sorry that it hasn't turned out the way we all hoped. It is great your remaining baby is doing well it's a very bitter sweet time for you and I hope you are getting lots of love and support, big hugs xx


----------



## Alwilan

I am so sorry for your loss, it must be such a huge range of emotions you are feeling.
Congratulations though on your other baby and I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy, and the baby sounds like it is bang on track.
Take care and sorry again xx


----------



## Vickie

so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Miss MellyG

Sorry for your loss but hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy with your other 

xx


----------



## Tasha360

So sorry hun xxxx


----------



## loz13

Really sorry and wishing you a healthy pregnancy for the wee miracle survivor xx


----------

